# 9/11 Party Thread!



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Just a fun thread - Post your bbq/feast/tailgate 9/11 parties here! Games, snacks, door prizes - whatever you do to celebrate America and send that message of "insignificant/ignore/gone (badly) soon" snub to obama & scuzlam this thursday! 
Cheers!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I get the second part but not the first?????


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

9/11 is a solemn day of remembrance - not a party day.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Just a fun thread - Post your bbq/feast/tailgate 9/11 parties here! Games, snacks, door prizes - whatever you do to celebrate America and send that message of "insignificant/ignore/gone (badly) soon" snub to obama & scuzlam this thursday!
> Cheers!


Could you please explain this to a dumb old man that had one too many beers? After my first read, I was ready to jump down your throat with some VERY profane language. After the second read, I think you and I might be coming from the same place... What the hell point are you trying to get across?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think it comes from the same place as building a 1776 foot tall monument on the foundation of the old towers.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Plans:
1)spend the day carrying a backup, a couple extra mags for both, and keeping my AR in my trunk
1)spend the night with some of the old crew putting back a lot of Jack in remembrance of the date, and the fallen since
3)probably having to call out of work the next day


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> I think it comes from the same place as building a 1776 foot tall monument on the foundation of the old towers.


I prefer to remember it by kicking the first Muslim I see that day, in the nuts as hard as I possibly can. And the second, and third... (I was actually lucky enough on the 10th anniversary to be just outside Washington at a Tea Party rally and some CAIR activists came up and were giving us grief. I actually got a legitimate reason to punch one in the throat, and did. That was a good day.) Unfortunately, I will be working from my basement all day this Thursday and will likely not even leave my house unless the weather takes decided turn for the better.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

9/11 in Worcester MA in 2007 there was a group next to city hall holding an anti-war protest. I could see this crap happening from the window of my apartment, this was around noon. Myself and a few USMC buddies took the day off to have some drinks and were upstairs, but the collective wives/girlfriends convinced us to not do down. They shut the windows so we wouldn't hear it. So we came up with the bright idea to finish off the beer we had up there so we'd have to go get more (the liquor store happened to be 2 blocks past where they were protesting). As we leave the apartment building, pretty buzzed, ready to go completely apeshit on these guys we are greeted with the sound of the National Anthem, and as that ends the Marine Corps hymn. As we turn the corner from the entrance we see a man, dressed entirely like Uncle Sam, with the loudest boombox you have ever heard held over his head, standing across the street from the protest with the volume turned all the way up drowning out the protest. Two Worcester Cops were standing on either side of him laughing their asses off. We got our beer, and on the way back he had moved onto cadence and as we entered my building he was on to God bless America. The protest dispersed shortly after. One of the funniest and coolest things I had seen in a long time.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will say a prayer of remembrance. I will go to the memorial service at the main Firehall with my fellow Officers and Firefighters and I will wonder how we could have ever allowed that to happen. Then I will think about how helpless and heartbroken I felt. Then I will go home and hug my wife.

This was my nine hundred and eleventh post.........................Hmm.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I think we should observe 9/11 by prepping for an attack on ourselves. Clean your guns; go to the range; learn where the Muslim ghettos are near you; evaluate your readiness to wage war as necessary. After all why the hell do you think we have a second amendment!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

mack0369 said:


> 9/11 in Worcester MA in 2007 there was a group next to city hall holding an anti-war protest. I could see this crap happening from the window of my apartment, this was around noon. Myself and a few USMC buddies took the day off to have some drinks and were upstairs, but the collective wives/girlfriends convinced us to not do down. They shut the windows so we wouldn't hear it. So we came up with the bright idea to finish off the beer we had up there so we'd have to go get more (the liquor store happened to be 2 blocks past where they were protesting). As we leave the apartment building, pretty buzzed, ready to go completely apeshit on these guys we are greeted with the sound of the National Anthem, and as that ends the Marine Corps hymn. As we turn the corner from the entrance we see a man, dressed entirely like Uncle Sam, with the loudest boombox you have ever heard held over his head, standing across the street from the protest with the volume turned all the way up drowning out the protest. Two Worcester Cops were standing on either side of him laughing their asses off. We got our beer, and on the way back he had moved onto cadence and as we entered my building he was on to God bless America. The protest dispersed shortly after. One of the funniest and coolest things I had seen in a long time.


I owned a business just west of downtown Minneapolis then. I was driving from my home to the office when the first plane hit. I was at the office when the second and third hit. I still feel guilty that we all cheered when the forth went down in PA.

Our daughters were very young teenagers then - maybe 11 and 13 or 12 and 14... They blew it off and made some kind of snide comment - they had no understanding of what just happened. Both Mrs Inor and I came down on them like a TON of bricks. In hindsight, we probably hammered them too hard, but they survived.

Later in the evening, my dad called me just to find out if I was in town. It was the only time I ever heard fear in his voice. Once I told him I was in town, he calmed down dramatically.

I did not like Muslims before 9/11, but that day they secured a special place of hatred in my soul. God may punish me for that. But I hope every last one of them dies a horrible and painful death. And if they want me to lend a hand in securing that, I am plenty happy to do so.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> 9/11 is a solemn day of remembrance - not a party day.


A day to remember the people used by their own country for a phony scam yes. A day to remember to be rid of Islam yes. Solemn? That's kinda acting like you bought it. People shouldn't let them think that. They don't deserve that.
It's been 13 years. Time to offend obama & islam by celebrating that we still aren't sharia, have any regard for them because it's beneath us and make the day remembered in the future as the day they killed their wretched selves, not our country or freedom.
Obama expects me to walk around a muzzlem pole and perform the social conventions of a duped, beat slave. Won't is all


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have this idea for a new blade of sorts. Find a blade and sharpen it. Bend the blade in a "U" shape a little larger than a walnut and smaller than a golf ball. Each end of the blade will fit into the end of a single handle. Properly used will not result in any visible scars. Who can guess what it is to be used for? Hint give it to Muslim women so they can get even.

This will likely get me kicked. So I've enjoyed it


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I think we should observe 9/11 by prepping for an attack on ourselves. Clean your guns; go to the range; learn where the Muslim ghettos are near you; evaluate your readiness to wage war as necessary. After all why the hell do you think we have a second amendment!


There ya go! We are doing "ration snacks", compass game, towel head in the bushes and whatever else theme we can come up with, which is why I'm hoping for some truly funny home video like the "Obama isis-bucket challenge!" On YouTube - we are also talking about plague and other tactical. A fun day with important aspects accomplished!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I will say a prayer of remembrance. I will go to the memorial service at the main Firehall with my fellow Officers and Firefighters and I will wonder how we could have ever allowed that to happen. Then I will think about how helpless and heartbroken I felt. Then I will go home and hug my wife.
> 
> This was my nine hundred and eleventh post.........................Hmm.


That is twilight zone eh?


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

One of the things I'll be thinking about on Thursday is that no matter what was happening, no matter how uncertain things were, as people were running out of the building for their lives, the firefighters were running *in.* It might as well have been a war zone for all they knew at the time. But they were there to do their job no matter what.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Alpha Mike Foxtrot said:


> One of the things I'll be thinking about on Thursday is that no matter what was happening, no matter how uncertain things were, as people were running out of the building for their lives, the firefighters were running *in.* It might as well have been a war zone for all they knew at the time. But they were there to do their job no matter what.


That makes the sense of outrage and betrayal beyond forgiving to me. I won't forget walking into the store and hearing that when the second tower was going down. I was astonished and said something and the 80+ owner lady said "That's because it's happened before" with that owl look and I still couldn't believe it at first but I knew she was right. That's why I say they don't deserve to think anybody believes. They deserve to wear it. Always.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

No party here! I was in the air that day and managed to get where I was going by sheer luck! I'm in the airline industry and 9/11 sucker punched us all inside and outside of the airlines. I have friends at United and American who were directly involved and lost friends and loved ones. The image of those 767's going into the towers is seared into my head forever. I still freak out when I see a 767 on downwind here and it makes a turn and in my head it looks like United 175 turning sharply heading into the tower. One of the pilot's who works with my company his parents were on American 77. The rage and get even itis in me is strong, very strong. I'll never forget, ever!!!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"The rage and get even itis in me is strong, very strong. I'll never forget, ever!!!"

Yup. This is getting to the point where that backfires on 'em. 'Bout time.

Either way, I got all my bodies out of the city and together at the farm. We're 20 minutes from El paso/juarez and I'da called it a bar mitzvah if I thought it would get them all here at least until after main "showtime". When it cuts loose here, they won't be going to town for awhile, Thursday or not. But it won't be long....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I remembered 9/11 by going to a public talk by an air traffic controller last night. It was mostly about the flight in shanksville Pennsylvania. It was pretty good there was an ntsb video and he described how the aircraft rolled over before it crashed. There were very few seats left in the building.

Conversations: Mal Fuller: 




This is the guy. Its thirty minutes long and not as good because its just the verbal story and not the projected videos.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> 9/11 is a solemn day of remembrance - not a party day.


 my feelings exactly.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

April 19th is not a good day to celebrate and neither is Sept 11th

April 19 seems to have become the day Americans attack themselves - Ruby Ridge, Waco, OKC bombing (Except for the Battle of Lexington - that was a good day.)
Sept 11 is when we get attacked by others - US Consulate attacked, Twin Towers/Pentagon attacked.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, your "solemn" & "memorial" has done them, us and no one any good but islam, so I guess people just want to drop the hypnotic programming and do something that mocks them back and hopefully kills them from the earth.
So you go be a "goodly woman" - tired of waiting on cowardly weak loses who are losing it minute by minute and not a bit smarter apparently for all the lives lost.
"Jesus said "Let the dead bury their dead"

You are who he was talking about. Get off the pot and drop the shroud. It's someone else's turn to use it.

I mean really, after death 998 it seems like even the meanest phony, lazy coward would pull their head out and straighten up?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I plan on taking a shit on a muslime if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Somewhere around here there is some anti-muslim group like the clan? I thought a good espionage game would be the recon challenge to locate 'em and have a pizza delivered.
But we don't know anything about them, how you join or where they meet - before 50 pm's ahahaha!

Edit: And a song for our fallen and our standing, even if they're lost being wounded or believing they are - Allice Cooper, "No More Mr. Nice Guy" - Amen!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

oddapple said:


> There ya go! We are doing "ration snacks", compass game, towel head in the bushes and whatever else theme we can come up with, which is why I'm hoping for some truly funny home video like the "Obama isis-bucket challenge!" On YouTube - we are also talking about plague and other tactical. A fun day with important aspects accomplished!





oddapple said:


> Well, your "solemn" & "memorial" has done them, us and no one any good but islam, so I guess people just want to drop the hypnotic programming and do something that mocks them back and hopefully kills them from the earth.
> So you go be a "goodly woman" - tired of waiting on cowardly weak loses who are losing it minute by minute and not a bit smarter apparently for all the lives lost.
> "Jesus said "Let the dead bury their dead"
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I plan on taking a shit on a muslime if the opportunity presents itself.


Nice dog you got there Slippy!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

My memories of 9/11 don't just occur on 9/11. I still grieve many times throughout the year(s). My only recourse is to not support any business's that are run by Middle Eastern people. I cannot allow myself to be destroyed with hate, but I do not forgive the acts against us by Muslims.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


I thought I was the only one who didn't understand any of his posts. I think someone had a few too many and decided to start posting.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

".... memories of 9/11 don't just occur on 9/11. I still grieve many times throughout the year(s). My only recourse is to not support any business's that are run by Middle Eastern people. I cannot allow myself to be destroyed with hate, but I do not forgive the acts against us by Muslims."

Good for you! That's the spirit!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't understand any of his posts. I think someone had a few too many and decided to start posting.


Yeah at least I'm not trying to speak with a forked tongue and use pretend denial argument tactics. That's kinda old but you never have anything else so pffft!

And BagLady I am sorry if you are sad. But it's not hate, it's joy. I guess, get over it?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Every 9/11 is a cold reminder that a cruelty so fierce and blind exists in the heart of man. A day of fire and death relished by the evil scourge of defilers. I will pray also for the heart of man.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

mack0369 said:


> Plans:
> 1)spend the day carrying a backup, a couple extra mags for both, and keeping my AR in my trunk


My plan, in summary.
In fact, I loaded up today so I don't look like the weird one loading a gun case into my truck on 9/11.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

1) wanted everyone I care about out of the border near city tomorrow
2) it is tense, weird and surreal in the city. I wanted to lift morale and spirits among mine.
3) talk about serious things, accomplish serious tasks and practice all being stuck together.

I did that. Good enough.
Want to join the border games with the militias? Come by for care packages. Ours are anti-infectious, got calories, vitamins and a buzz In it. Cheers America!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Ours are anti-infectious, got calories, vitamins and a buzz In it. Cheers America!


You might consider taking a bit easier on the "vitamins"... :idea:


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

ill celebrate by eating some ham


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> 9/11 is a solemn day of remembrance - not a party day.


I'm gonna partee like it's my BirthDay,since I don't have to Fast for surgery anymore.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> My plan, in summary.
> In fact, I loaded up today so I don't look like the weird one loading a gun case into my truck on 9/11.


I've been riding with my 10.5" 556 barreled AR,carried under my CPL.
Dam CPL expires at midnite.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> You might consider taking a bit easier on the "vitamins"... :idea:


Oh you're another one that says something blockhead when you're jealous or can't come up with one. People humor you.

(There. How do you like it? Then shut up and quit)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Oh you're another one that says something blockhead when you're jealous or can't come up with one. People humor you.


Most of you folks are just catching onto the fact that Oddapple is a big..."The US Govt did the 9/11 attack on themselves" conspiracy guy. and I will not waste a single moment telling him what I will do on this day.

Odd Apple...You are an idiot. I intend to simply ignore you and also encourage everyone on here to do the same until you find yourself as sick of hearing yourself talk as I am in reading your silly ass drivel.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

[OldSFGuy, the name says it all. Sit up there, be old and accumulate radionuclides - you're out of other use and the only reason you're picking at me. Pfft. What use are you?oh, I forgot. You talk.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well...I'm just gonna postpone ignoring you for a little bit there pumpkin.....So what do you think my moniker means there odd ass????


Hmmm I can edit my post after the fact to sound even smarter also... Of course I talk...I also walk and spit, and can even add and you just don't add up you little prick...partying on a day like that...your an idiot...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Gee, I never knew? Say...if you don't like it, maybe you could go troll another thread? Seems grownup? (Heh) and really, watch them glass houses. You haven't called me anything that isn't more, on the real, like you?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In Before The Ban


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Being a one time firefighter, I will always carry a spot in my heart and soul for MY BROTHERS. Party, nah, I will be at work, but I will have a solemn heart, and extra magazines. 
I will have a drink, but not in celebration, in REMEMBERBRANCE of innocent victims. 
Just my two cents.Donnie.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Most of you folks are just catching onto the fact that Oddapple is a big..."The US Govt did the 9/11 attack on themselves" conspiracy guy. and I will not waste a single moment telling him what I will do on this day.
> 
> Odd Apple...You are an idiot. I intend to simply ignore you and also encourage everyone on here to do the same until you find yourself as sick of hearing yourself talk as I am in reading your silly ass drivel.


Well I was giving him credit for having more sense than that. Thanks for pointing out my error.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah his point was, Party to 'show the Government that we are not buying into the whole mourning our losses BS because we know you did it, so we are partying to stick it to you' idea. It's not only moronic on its surface, its equally idiotic in that irrespective of who did it, thousands lost there lives and many more went to war over it and lost a lot so it's nothing to party about. It's to be remembered. He can remember it however he wants...I just take umbrage at the party idea and also his ignorant attacks on others here like Inor.


Maybe he's having an off day or something....I have toned down some of my language and am no longer observing his comments so I'm effectively out of this debate.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Time for the ignore button.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I will not party.
I will raise a glass to all those who lost their lives to muslim terrorists on that day.
I fact, I will raise a second glass to all the brave ones who died trying to save others!!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

My former Chief was on I 395 right at the pentagon when that airplane went in. He cried a lot about not being able to do anything to stop it. He's gone now, but I'll always remember that day and the ones after when My neighbor an FBI agent would come home and we'd talk so he could get the images of that crime scene out of his mind before he could face his wife and children.

Yeah! Extra vigilant tomorrow.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Most of you folks are just catching onto the fact that Oddapple is a big..."The US Govt did the 9/11 attack on themselves" conspiracy guy. and I will not waste a single moment telling him what I will do on this day.
> 
> Odd Apple...You are an idiot. I intend to simply ignore you and also encourage everyone on here to do the same until you find yourself as sick of hearing yourself talk as I am in reading your silly ass drivel.


Is this register reincarnate?

Seriously, Partying is a really stupid idea when we're still at war with this bag of Mid eastern dog crap.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Oh you're another one that says something blockhead when you're jealous or can't come up with one. People humor you.
> 
> (There. How do you like it? Then shut up and quit)


You are incoherent.

If it were not for the humor value of watching you trying to string a cogent sentence together, this entire thread would be a waste of the electrons storing it. Certainly your idea of throwing a big party or BBQ in celebration of 9/11 is completely ****ed in the head.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> You are incoherent.
> 
> If it were not for the humor value of watching you trying to string a cogent sentence together, this entire thread would be a waste of the electrons storing it. Certainly your idea of throwing a big party or BBQ in celebration of 9/11 is completely ****ed in the head.


A ****ing Men. If I saw that I'd walk in with a baseball bat and no one would walk out.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> 9/11 is a solemn day of remembrance - not a party day.


We talked about this today in mt jrotc class. Why shouldn't it be a party day? Yes a tragic event happened, but if we let that stop us from our way of life then didn't they kinda win? If we show them that nothing not even something like 9/11 is going to change the way we live then how do they win?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> We talked about this today in mt jrotc class. Why shouldn't it be a party day? Yes a tragic event happened, but if we let that stop us from our way of life then didn't they kinda win? If we show them that nothing not even something like 9/11 is going to change the way we live then how do they win?


bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> We talked about this today in mt jrotc class. Why shouldn't it be a party day? Yes a tragic event happened, but if we let that stop us from our way of life then didn't they kinda win? If we show them that nothing not even something like 9/11 is going to change the way we live then how do they win?


You are free to remember this day as you wish...I am a 5 year vet active plus 6 more as a civilian..you partying is a sign of disrespect in my mind...but do as you will buddy...its a free country.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> You are free to remember this day as you wish...I am a 5 year vet active plus 6 more as a civilian..you partying is a sign of disrespect in my mind...but do as you will buddy...its a free country.


I didn't mean party as in remembering 9/11 as a good thing(if that's how it came across). What I ment is we need to remember it, but not let it change our way of life.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Deleted.


----------

